# Faux Java Fern



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

PetSmart is selling this as Java Fern and I, of course, bought it primarily because I knew I wouldn't get any snails from it. Apparently (or is it obviously) it is not. I have had it in the tank for about a year and it is doing better than any other plant I have had. Lots of nice new growth and my new lights aren't even here yet. Any idea what this is?


----------



## Gfish (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks like African Water Fern (Bolbitis Heudelotii). Treat it the same as Java Fern & it should thrive.


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

Actually, it is Trichomanes Javanicum. Not a true aquatic at all. They have been hanging in there, though.


----------



## jschlosser (Apr 11, 2010)

Just got back from Petsmart - this is now labeled as Aqua Fern. Java fern is labled as Tropical Fern and the latin name was correct on the Top Fin plants.


----------

